# Should their be a Nintendo NX forum @GBAtemp ?



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

Nintendo has announced the Nintendo NX console.
Might be nice to keep all the NX discussion in one place.
Not to mention it'll be good for Google SEO to have long established NX threads with lots of replies a year from now.


Just a thought.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

It's not known if it's an actual console or a service yet. Still too soon.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, there is no reason to create a section for a mystery that is nothing but a series of rumors and assumptions based on vague or indirect quotes.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jul 5, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's not known if it's an actual console or a service yet. Still too soon.


No, Nintendo confirmed it's a console, both Reggie and Iwata confirmed it in interviews/investor meetings. Reggie even confirmed it's an home console...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

Aurora Wright said:


> No, Nintendo confirmed it's a console, both Reggie and Iwata confirmed it in interviews/investor meetings. Reggie even confirmed it's an home console...


Well, could you please post some sources to verify that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2015)

too soon imo


----------



## nonamejohn (Jul 5, 2015)

not until it's announced.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jul 5, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Well, could you please post some sources to verify that?


http://gonintendo.com/stories/236512
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...sues_which_plagued_3ds_and_wii_u_claims_iwata


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

Aurora Wright said:


> http://gonintendo.com/stories/236512
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...sues_which_plagued_3ds_and_wii_u_claims_iwata


Link 1: Doesn't confirm NX is the next home console, just vaguely states they're working on a new console.
Link 2: Again, a vague response.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jul 5, 2015)

"We’ve also said publicly" <- this can only refer to the previous announcement of the NX.
The other link specifically confirms it's a console, not a "service".
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-s-new-console-nx-is-not-a-simple-replacem/1100-6427326/ they always referred to it as a console.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

It's a console.
we have console deniers now ?




Friendsxix said:


> At the very least, it's a replacement for Wii U. At the very most, it's possibly a replacement for both (as hinted by the top answer on that page, with Iwata referring to both the 3DS and Wii U with his answer.).
> 
> EDIT: Also, Iwata'a answer to question 5 during this Q&A in March 2014 suggests that Nintendo was at least investigating a unified architecture...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2015)

I think the question we should really be asking is why people care so much about something we know so little about.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I think the question we should really be asking is why people care so much about something we know so little about.


I'm a Nintendo fan.
I'm interested in their future plans for Nintendo gaming.
That's why I am interested.


----------



## Vappy (Jul 5, 2015)

You want there to be a seperate section for something that the extent of what we know about is "it's a console"? It'd be 90% speculation and 10% shitflinging because someone's speculation is apparently wrong. As this thread has demonstated perfectly.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 5, 2015)

It would be a great place to discuss current news on it, like leaked information or anything else but that's my opinion.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

Vappy said:


> You want there to be a seperate section for something that the extent of what we know about is "it's a console"? It'd be 90% speculation and 10% shitflinging because someone's speculation is apparently wrong. As this thread has demonstated perfectly.


Apparently others are interested too.






Shouldn't GBAtemp be a place at the *forefront* of Nintendo information.
One of the best reasons for GBAtemp is to sort out the rumors and speculation.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 5, 2015)

We know basically nothing about it. I'd say wait until Nintendo says a bit more on what NX even is. All we know at this point is that it's some kind of console that may be released in just under a year.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 5, 2015)

SEO with "Nintendo NX" isn't going to help us that much when Nintendo announces the official name is the "Nintendo Shabadoo 2 - Electric Boogaloo" 

In the mean time the entirety of threads there will be baseless speculation, something that proves time and time again to be a problem for us. We have little more to go on right now than a working name; let's let some more concrete information come out then we'll reconsider.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2015)

So no PlayStation 5 forum yet either?


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

Depravo said:


> So no PlayStation 5 forum yet either?


Sony announced it ?

I just preordered my Nintendo NX @ EB Games [link]
http://www.cinemablend.com/games/You-Can-Already-Pre-Order-Nintendo-NX-70748.html


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Sony announced it ?
> 
> I just preordered my Nintendo NX @ EB Games [link]
> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/You-Can-Already-Pre-Order-Nintendo-NX-70748.html



Depravo just did. 

Also pre-ordering something that has zero information about itself yet is as stupid a decision as the people who pre-ordered the Supercard DSTWO+.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2015)

GBAtemp should also make a forum for the Nintendo 4DS and the Xbox Two.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

Aurora Wright said:


> "We’ve also said publicly" <- this can only refer to the previous announcement of the NX.
> The other link specifically confirms it's a console, not a "service".
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-s-new-console-nx-is-not-a-simple-replacem/1100-6427326/ they always referred to it as a console.


There isn't evidence that they're actually talking about the NX. People are just assuming NX is the said console.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 5, 2015)

So, okay - let's assume we create a new forum for the Nintendo NX. What do we put in it? Threads and threads of inane speculation?

Too early, sorry.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2015)

Making a new forum would only encourage people to make endless identical threads. With the information we currently have the number of threads the Nintendo NX deserves is precisely one - the speculation thread.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe we can make the forum and then lock all of the speculators into that forum from whence they can never return.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> GBAtemp should also make a forum for the Nintendo 4DS and the Xbox Two.


Right, how about the PS6, the PS7, the Nintendo 128?  The list can go on forever.  After reading all of the comments thus far, I agree that if the Temp decides to make a new forum discussion page on the NX, people will think it should be deemed acceptable to make one for other systems that are currently still up in the air as we speak.  Ultimately, we would have a whole bunch of speculation pages.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 6, 2015)

A forum for the NX deserves to be made the instant we have good information on it, if that doesn't come until e3 2016 then the forum should be made about a week before then.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 6, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> A forum for the NX deserves to be made the instant we have good information on it, if that doesn't come until e3 2016 then the forum should be made about a week before then.


Good "credible" information.  Not vague speculation.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 6, 2015)

The only information we have so far is Nintendo is working on a console (which may be the NX, or could be a separate project). The only things a forum about it would serve is speculation, rumors, and leaks. We don't even know the name of the console, NX could just be its project name. Maybe I'm too jaded, but I'll wait until it's out before I consider looking into it.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 6, 2015)

Well other than a new forum, we could post in the general gaming forum until we get full details about the console.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2015)

This site is full of inane ramblings about what ifs. Doesn't need its own section, but I don't see any harm in some threads about the rumors, and such.


----------



## osirisjem (Jan 15, 2016)

How about now ?
Nintendo has confirmed the NX is coming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2016)

osirisjem said:


> How about now ?
> Nintendo has confirmed the NX is coming.





Sicklyboy said:


> In the mean time the entirety of threads there will be baseless speculation, something that proves time and time again to be a problem for us. We have little more to go on right now than a working name; let's let some more concrete information come out then we'll reconsider.


Still 100% relevant. There's still a whole whopping buttfuck 0 known about the NX. 

Until the NX gets an actual release date, some information, maybe a name, we won't have a section where 100% of the topics could be covered in the single NX speculation thread we have now.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 17, 2016)

FireGrey said:


> A forum for the NX deserves to be made the instant we have good information on it, if that doesn't come until e3 2016 then the forum should be made about a week before then.



If information doesn't come out by a given date (e3), then action sound be taken one week before said date?.. How does that work???


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 24, 2016)

Pleng said:


> If information doesn't come out by a given date (e3), then action sound be taken one week before said date?.. How does that work???


I think what he was attempting to say was that the deadline for information to come out before just starting a forum without any information is a week before E3.  The assumption being that information will come out at E3 (or maybe one of Nintendo's Pre-Pre-E3 directs) and to have a forum ready for when information does drop.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2016)

There's really no need for an entire section that will be just filled speculation and stupid questions for a system that still hasn't been revealed.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 1, 2016)

Are we ready for a NX forum now ?
Nintendo has acknowledged it.  
They said Zelda will be a WiiU + NX simultaneous release.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Still 100% relevant. There's still a whole whopping buttfuck 0 known about the NX.
> 
> Until the NX gets an actual release date, some information, maybe a name, we won't have a section where 100% of the topics could be covered in the single NX speculation thread we have now.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 1, 2016)

heh.
Release date: March 2017
Name: NX  (that might be the actual name).






Information: will have a Zelda game.  (OK, maybe ur right).

Will have RISE ?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 1, 2016)

We don't know fuck about the console yet. It might be eternally inexploitable. No one knows yet


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 20, 2016)

Tomorrow ?


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2016)

Depends on what's revealed.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)

That's becoming relevant I guess. we will know when we know


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 20, 2016)

Hopefully Chary's report will let us know if it's even worth making a forum for it.


----------

